# El Glaciar Perito Moreno se prepara para romper



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2008)

*El Glaciar Perito Moreno se prepara para romper por primera vez en invierno*

Se lo dijo a Clarín.com el intendente del Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Carlos Corvalán. Esta mañana se detectaron filtraciones debajo del túnel de hielo, por lo que se prevé una ruptura en los próximos días. La última fue hace dos años.
El glaciar Perito Moreno comenzó hoy el proceso natural de ruptura que terminará en un desprendimiento masivo de hielo como el que se produjo en marzo del 2006. Según informaciónrmó el intendente del Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Carlos Corvalán, esta mañana comenzaron a producirse las primeras filtraciones por debajo del dique que une el Glaciar Perito Moreno con la costa de la Península de Magallanes. 

"Es la primera vez que rompe en invierno, siempre se da a fines de verano, cuando el hielo está más débil", le dijo Corvalán a Clarín.com. Y agregó: "El proceso de ruptura es irreversible, puede ser en dos o tres días". 

La última vez que se produjo ese fenómeno natural, que suele convocar a miles de turistas, fue en marzo de 2006. El proceso con el avance del glaciar sobre el Brazo Rico del Lago Argentino, con lo que se detiene el drenaje natural de las aguas. "El desnivel provocado por la muralla de hielo aumenta la presión del lago sobre ella y le produce filtraciones que finalmente terminan por fracturar la estructura", explicaron desde la Dirección de Parques. 

El Perito Moreno, con sus 30 kilómetros de longitud y cuatro de ancho, es uno de los glaciares más grandes de los más de 200 que conforman el parque. 

Corvalán lamentó las dificultades de los turistas para llegar al lugar, "estamos en temporada baja y tenemos un solo vuelo diario", pero advirtió que "mucha gente de la provincia seguro va a venir" a partir de hoy.












Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): *"No solo de electrones vive el hombre"*

Fuente:
http://www.clarin.com/diario/2008/07/04/um/m-01708487.htm
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1027962
http://www.calafateargentina.com/glaciarperitomoreno/


----------



## ciri (Jul 7, 2008)

paso a mirar un poco y me encuentro con esto...

muy buena noticia la naturaleza y la electrónica...

yo tuve la oportunidad de verlo.. y es muy bueno...

no se lo pierdan...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2008)

! Y bueh, al final se rompió ¡ 

¿ O se lo habra tragado el ascelerador de hadrones ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sip.. ya murio... 

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1028956

YouTube - Caida del glaciar Perito Moreno


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

No me canso de verlo... en vivo debio ser espectacular...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Comenzó (Nuevamente) el proceso que culmina con el derrumbe del Glaciar Perito Moreno*










La pared de hielo que cierra el Canal de los Témpanos originó ya un desnivel de seis metros entre el lago Argentino y su brazo Rico, cuyas aguas siguen subiendo y presionarán hasta derribarla. Igual, no hay precisiones de cuándo sucederá el espectáculo; la última vez fue en 2008

El Glaciar Perito Moreno es una maravilla natural gigante que baja de los Andes al lago Argentino, donde exhibe su frente de 5 kilómetros de ancho y 60 metros de altura. Esto lo convierte en suficiente atractivo en cualquier momento del año. 

Sin embargo, la etapa del deshielo es uno de los instantes más esperados por el increíble espectáculo que genera. Y aunque no es posible predecir cuándo ocurrirá, porque depende de factores climáticos y la flotabilidad del hielo, sí se puede decir que ya comenzó el proceso que culminará en el derrumbe porque comenzó el desnivel de la pared de hielo que cierra el Canal de los Témpanos. 

De todos modos, el intendente del Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, Carlos Corvalán, indicó que ve al dique aún "muy firme y un proceso diferente" al que en otros años llevaron al rompimiento. 

El especialista contó que el desnivel medio al momento de la ruptura es de unos 10 metros, pero que hubo ocasiones en las que fue de más del doble. 

Corvalán indicó que también puede ocurrir que parte del frente del glaciar se apoye más en tierra y el dique que tapona el canal se haga más grueso y pesado ofreciendo mayor resistencia, lo que demoraría el rompimiento. 

El fenómeno supo tener un régimen de cuatro años, con cierre del Canal de los Témpanos en primavera y rompimientos en verano. Pero hace tiempo que eso cambió: hubo un largo lapso entre las rupturas de 1988 y 2004; y luego se dieron cada dos años, en 2006 y la última el 9 de julio de 2008, en pleno invierno.









​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2012)

Para los que no saben lo que es un glaciar y como funciona . . .  y son vagos para leer 

En la cumbre de la montaña se genera hielo que por propio peso se va deslizando por la ladera hasta que llega a la base donde hay una acogotamiento del Lago Argentino (enooooooooooooooormeeeeeee) y lo tapa . . . y luego el agua trabaja por debajo , le hace un tunel y finalmente lo rompe . . . fin

Es un espectáculo magnífico ver caer toneladas de hielo


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2012)

Alcanzaria para un par de cubitos en la tintillo ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...... y son vagos para leer ........



Eso define a un *85% *de los usuarios del Foro


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

pa eso esta la pelicula ......digo el video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso define a un *85% *de los usuarios del Foro


 
Tenés que actualizar esa estadística


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés que actualizar esa estadística



Este año me he propuesto ser *"Extremadamente generoso" *


----------



## Imzas (Feb 22, 2012)

sinduda, es precioso el glaciar y el entorno, y aun más impactante es la ruptura del mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sin la presencia de turistas, el glaciar Perito Moreno se desplomó durante la madrugada *

Generó gran expectativa durante todo el día de ayer, pero finalmente lo hizo en forma silenciosa. El glaciar Perito Moreno completó su ruptura durante la madrugada, entre las 3 y 4 de la mañana, sin la presencia de turistas que se habían acercado por tierra y en aviones a la ciudad santacruceña de El Calafate durante las últimas horas para apreciar el fenómeno.

Algo similar ocurrió en el 2006, cuando el colapso ocurrió en la soledad absoluta del Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, según recordaron autoridades del lugar.

El túnel en el Canal de los Témpanos del Lago Argentino, cerrado en octubre pasado cuando en su avance el frente del glaciar tocó tierra en la Península de Magallanes, resistió el paso torrentoso del agua hasta bien entrada la madrugada, y finalmente se desplomó entre las 3 y las 4, de acuerdo con registros oficiales.

"No aguantó hasta hoy a la mañana y finalmente cayó". Los muchachos de Parques que quedaron de guardia me decían que fue un estruendo impresionante que se escuchó y ahí se dieron cuenta de que había caído el puente", precisó Carlos Corvalán, intendente del lugar en declaraciones al portal Ahora Calafate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4Pr0VTMIfeY

Desprendimientos de enormes bloques de hielo, precedidos de gran estruendo, deslumbraron ayer a las personas que desde las pasarelas siguieron minuto a minuto el fenómeno en la zona, que amplió su horario de visitas de 6:30 a 20. 

Las autoridades del parque cerraron esta semana la pasarela inferior para prevenir accidentes por las esquirlas que saltan al chocar el hielo.

*Características del lugar*

El río helado de 31 kilómetros que desciende de las cumbres andinas en el sudoeste de Santa Cruz, contenido por los cerros, tiene un frente de casi 5 kilómetros sobre el lago Argentino, de donde emerge unos 60 metros exhibiendo sus vetas azules y las grietas que forma en su superficie la tensión del desplazamiento.

Con sus 254 kilómetros cuadrados de superficie, el más famoso de los 353 glaciares que alberga el parque nacional no es el de mayor tamaño: antes están en Viedma, de 977, el Upsala, de 765.

Sin embargo, el Moreno es una atracción mundial por el singular espectáculo del rompimiento, que en años anteriores ocurrió en 1988, 2004, 2006 y 2008.

* La primera alerta*

La guía turística Laura Strampes, con 20 años de experiencia en esa zona, relató al portal de internet local Ahora Calafate que el 29 de febrero, durante una navegación, notó la filtración de agua en el Canal de los Témpanos desde el brazo Rico hacia el lago, por donde pasaba "un chorro gris con mucha fuerza".

Desde entonces, algunos turistas comenzaron a acercarse a la reserva, que reabrió nuevamente a las 6.30, pocas horas después de producido el fenómeno. Las propias autoridades del Parque Nacional habían estimado anoche que el rompimiento era inminente.






Strampes señaló que se sintió "como un pirata que descubre un tesoro" y consideró que el parque nacional "ya lo había notado pero fue cauto" en comunicar la novedad "porque el glaciar es mágico y siempre da sorpresas".

El desnivel del agua en el Canal de los Témpanos, que era de unos seis metros durante el cierre, "se redujo unos dos metros" desde que comenzó la filtración y se formó el túnel en el dique de hielo, que finalmente se desplomó esta madrugada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2012)

estuvo tímido el glaciar,se rompió a escondidas





J2C dijo:


> Alcanzaria para un par de cubitos en la tintillo ????



aunque paresa mentira unos malandrines chilenos se robaron 5 toneladas de glaciar para enfriar bebidas en bares y restaurantes 
http://www.gizlayer.com/threads/roban-5-mil-kilos-de-hielo-de-glaciar-para-tragos.789856/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

Una amiga guarda su chiche a pilas en el freezer . . . le voy a ofrecer hielo de Glaciar , le va a sonar mas romántico


----------

